# Feed egg yolk on friday...but I dont know if the fry ate any..



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I feed my baby fry (which hatched on thurs.) egg yolk but I dont know if they have eaten any...The male is in there because I am afraid they will die without him. He is being a good dad by picking them up and blowing them into nest. I will take him out, but I need to know what to feed them so they wont starve. They are to small for microworms....and I dont know where to find bbs. 
Please help..


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Many have bright bellies of white showing that they have eaten. But others seem dull and with low energy


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If they're not free swimming, dont feed them, they have to be able to get to the food.

bbs eggs can be found at your lfs

fry can eat microworms starting at day 3.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont know what else to try.......???


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

some are free swiming but some are just laying at the bottom....Where can I find the bbs???


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

And how should I clean the tank???? Egg yolk is at the bottom and....


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont know what you could do, infurosia would wor but it would take too long to make, does your tank have live plants in it because that should make enough for them to survive until microworms or other. I dont know if it would work but maybe if you bought some live plants and poured some of thier water in there it would have infurosia on it to feed them. If some of them are eating I guess its ok, I mean it is survival of the fittest isnt it? 

As for cleaning I heard to take air-pump tubing and use it as a siphon to get it out, thats is if the fry are big enough to see so you dont suck them out.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have live plants...They are producing snails so I am sure they are producing infurosia....
Nepolean is now picking them up and blowing them into the nest. They are all moving well when he does this. Oh my mother is going to get a filter right now to help purify and clean the water to help them out a bit.......I am just a little worried...Okay very worried. I dont want to mess anything up...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

some have attached their self to the plant, but others are just laying at them bottom where the egg yolk is......


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

the*
Got a filter but it is to big for the water level!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhh. So I put it in the females ten gallon....
Where ca you find bbs


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Lul, did your mom pick out the too big filter, I know if I sent my mom she would come back with like a filter cartridge or something. I have to go get what I want myself or I dont get it :roll:

The live plants should provide enough for them to eat for a little while.

As for bbs, check your local pet stores and see if they have any eggs you could hatch them yourself, if they dont you might have to get some adult brine shrimp and try to breed them, I dont know how hard that is though.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

No the filter isnt to big its just the water level is to low....
I will check some stores tomorrow and see what I find. 
If I dont find eggs I will try breeding


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Petsmart may have brine shrimp hatchery kits, but I'm not sure. My book says that by day five, they can eat bbs and microworms.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats what I will do then. 
You see. 
I ordered ono micro culter which came in but it is WORTHLESS....So I ordered another and it hasnt came in yet...so.....I will go to some other LPS to see what they have..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My book says that the dust at the bottom of packages of dried food and commercial liquified fry preparations can be used. You have got to find something to feed those babies if they won't eat the egg yolk. Make sure its smashed up small enough for them to eat it and mix it with water, then drop it into the tank with an eyedropper.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

They have full bellies that show that they have eaten some. But others dont have that big pf bellies. 
I put three drops of yolk on fri. Should I give them more.?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Some have attached their selves to the plant thats in the tank so they might be eating the infurosia


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

To clean the tank, use an airline tubing attached to an airstone to avoid sucking up fry, I've converted from infusoria to microworms and bbs, they're easier to make.

hope this helps!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They need to be fed every day, 2-3 times a day.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I will be looking for BBS tomorrow. And my micro culter is being shipped. 
Where can you find the airline tubbing and airstone??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fry need to be fed twice a day,

water needs to be changed every day

you need to have live food cultures purchased and running before breeding.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

OKay I will do it now...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a culter before breeding but it was a waste. Nothing worked..... How should I go about changing the water??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry the micro worm cultures didn't work for you but dmhalfmoon is right. You need to have these ready to go before you spawn. I'm not trying to be rude or critical.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I know. 
One is in the mail now......I just want you all to know that I am trying.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

All my infusoria cultures died. I think?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have heard they can grow on plants in big tanks. 
So I guess they have because the fry are attached to the plant. 
And I fed them. They are really active now...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad they're doing better.I know you're trying.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for understanding......:]. 
I will defenitly be getting the micorworms soon!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAybe tomorrow


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Should I add some water into the tank???


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> Should I add some water into the tank???


I was wondering about that myself, once the fry hatch and the daddy doesnt need to keep swimming up and down with the eggs should you fill it up with water, slowly of course.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Have you removed the male yet?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

The male is still in there. I think it incourages the fry to swim and eat......They are doing great ever since I put him in there


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's ok as long as he's not snacking on them.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh he wouldnt do that.....I have been watching though. And they are very active!!! I am proud of him. He will pick them up and try to blow them into the nest! Its quite funny.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad they're doing well.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Me too!!! So whats new with you??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Not much. My fish are all doing well.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats great!!! I am glad. Are you every going to breed??


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

When should I add some water into the tank??


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

ever*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't mind trying it but I don't have the room or the money. When you live with someone who isn't a pet lover and its their house, then you can't just do what you want. I would wait awhile before adding water.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I wouldn't mind trying it but I don't have the room or the money. When you live with someone who isn't a pet lover and its their house, then you can't just do what you want. I would wait awhile before adding water.


Awwww, come on :roll:

My parents didnt want me breeding, wait, I didnt want to breed either, see they did it again! Dang bettas.

But, pet haters just are no fun :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're right...they aren't any fun. lol But I have plenty of cats and dogs around me that I pet sit for so I'm ok. And my 6 bettas mean the world to me. If I spawned my fish, there would be NO WAY I could get rid of them all because I don't know anyone who would want one.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Good point, my 10 pets are the most important things to me, I used to have 12, but 2 of my females died (unknown)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In the 4+ years that I've been keeping bettas, I have lost 4 but 3 were given to me and of those 3, 2 were not in very good shape when I got them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Do I have a right to take my dentists betta?

His vase, is never cleaned and he is overfed, I almost took him :/


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Ahh.. I am sorry for that! 
Currently I have this many pets. 
1 dog
1 horse
2 bunnies
and 
Nepolean
Arriel
Pearl
Edger
Jasper 
unknown fry!!!!
So I am packed. haha. 
My sister will be getting a new betta soon. But it will live with me soooo...its mine! :]


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes!!!!!!!You have all the right. Heck I stole Edger!!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Do you all have a special room for your betta's, or are they in your rooms??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My room,  and my friends help to,


When I check on the betta I'll see what I can do, we already complained but they didn't listen


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

hey crowntail, i put some stuff up about a webstore on your profile.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I saw it!!! Thank you so much. What web did you visit to help set yours up???


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would not condone stealing your dentist's betta. I would ask if you could have it. You could just say that you would be more than happy to provide it with a good home if they were too busy to take care of it properly.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I was kidding anyway! haha. Go about it like drama said! haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just don't want anyone to get in trouble.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya we asked if they could start changing the water, but no, he had a bubblenest the first time I saw him, but then his water turned so brown you couldn't see him and he wasnt swimming


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's too bad. You should ask if you could have him.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Will do!

I noticed the three of us get off subject, all the time,


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol. Yeah, we do!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha. So what to talk about next??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How are your babies doing today?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Great! I watching them now...And Nepolean is still blowing them into the nest....I have read that they dads might get irritated with them swimming around, but he actually injoys it...He will only blow the ones that are laying on the bottom into the nest and make them swim around a bit...:]
I just feed them as well. They seem to be doing great!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good to hear that!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Whats new with yours??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a little scare this morning. The temperature dropped overnight so my water temp dropped. I had unplugged Rusty's heater the day before because it got too hot for the heater. Well, I forgot to plug it in before going to bed. This morning, he was laying on the bottom for a few hours and I was wondering why. I then discovered the unplugged heater. I plugged it back in and he's fine now.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh..That would frighten me!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

How low did the temp drop ?? Even if the heaters died around here the tank would only drop to about 69, which isnt good but I think they could handle it.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

All my tanks are around 72-76


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It dropped to around 72.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

78f-84f


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats not bad at all...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

My fry tank is 82 though


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think 82 is perfect for a fry tank.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine stay at 80-81, but today was a cold day and it dropped to 79


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm double checking my heaters before bed tonight.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha. I just have the one in the fry tank....Because I set my room temp higher so the water temp will stay cons.


----------

